# Who knows?



## SaltyWalty (Feb 1, 2021)

This is a little older so ya minghtve already seen it but it’s a video of an All-Star idiot🤷‍♂️ Wife woulda been pissed


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

My word


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Is his name Bill Murray?
Dang Gophers!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That's something I'd probably attempt.  🙄


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a war with Gophers for a couple years... tried all kinds of things, traps, poisons.... I finally drove my truck up to the most recent hole, stuck a garden hose in it, other end into my tailpipe with rags stuffed around it. Let the truck idle for an hour or two... pressure filling the entire system with deadly gas.

Never had a gopher since. 

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> I had a war with Gophers for a couple years... tried all kinds of things, traps, poisons.... I finally drove my truck up to the most recent hole, stuck a garden hose in it, other end into my tailpipe with rags stuffed around it. Let the truck idle for an hour or two... pressure filling the entire system with deadly gas.
> 
> Never had a gopher since.
> 
> -DallanC


I like your style lol


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Those dogs were like.........WTH


----------



## CHIEF_10_BEERS (Mar 24, 2021)

DallanC said:


> I had a war with Gophers for a couple years... tried all kinds of things, traps, poisons.... I finally drove my truck up to the most recent hole, stuck a garden hose in it, other end into my tailpipe with rags stuffed around it. Let the truck idle for an hour or two... pressure filling the entire system with deadly gas.
> 
> Never had a gopher since.
> 
> -DallanC


I do the same thing only with a riding lawn mower. It is by far the most effective method I've found for dealing dirt naps to those little A- holes.


----------

